# Soprattutto



## Necsus

daniele712 said:
			
		

> (non mi correggete thread con threads please)





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> 'Thread' con 'threads' no, ma 'sopratutto' con 'soprattutto' sì!





			
				daniele712 said:
			
		

> _O perchè tu fai questo? _
> Sopratutto questo vorrei capire.
> Per chiarezza nei confronti di eventuali lettori non madrelingua sopratutto è una versione di soprattutto meno diffusa ma riportata da tutti i dizionari come grafia alternativa per soprattutto. Da molti è' indicata anche la possibile alternativa sopra tutto(ma quest'ultima è molto poco usata).





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Semplicemente perché proprio per chiarezza nei confronti dei lettori, madrelingua e non, se si sceglie di utilizzare una 'versione meno diffusa' di un termine è preferibile dirlo contestualmente al suo utilizzo.
> E' vero che i vocabolari riportano anche 'sopratutto' e 'sopra tutto', ma, almeno per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze e la mia esperienza diretta, è altrettanto vero che assai difficilmente qualcuno le usa (se non altro dalla Toscana in giù). E questo senza arrivare a dire che sono da evitare (quando parola unica), come fa in questo vademecum l'Accademia della Crusca.
> Dopo di che ognuno è sicuramente libero di scegliere tra le varie 'versioni' considerate legittime in quanto riportate dai vocabolari.





			
				Sorcha said:
			
		

> Scusate per una domanda un po' tonta, volevo chiedere se vuoi dire e' difficile a trovare piu' giu' dalla Toscana? Oppure l'inverso?





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Ciao, Sorcha. Voglio dire che il mancato raddoppiamento consonantico (vedi altro thread per non andare fuori tema), come in 'sopra*t*utto' ('sopra+tutto'), è in genere caratteristico del nord Italia, è invece più difficile riscontrarlo al centro-sud (dalla Toscana in giù).





			
				daniele712 said:
			
		

> Immaginavo che il senso del tuo intervento fosse questo ma volevo una conferma per risponderti a mia volta.
> 
> Su internet col disprezzato quanto bistrattato metodo del motore di ricerca ho trovato un rapporto mi pare di 40 a 1. Ma non escludo che in questo intervenga il famigerato Word che corregge anche quello che non deve e che nella scrittura a mano le percentuali siano diverse.
> Il tutto è nato così: mentre facevo le scuole elementari chiedemmo alla nostra antipatica maestra come si scrive 'soprattutto' e lei ci disse .... soprattutto,sopratutto o sopra tutto. Visto che i miei compagni scrivevano quasi tutto soprattutto ho pensato bene di distinguermi. Da allora l'ho sempre usato e mi son sempre vantato di questa cosa ( si può scrivere anche sopratutto e tu(che mi stai di fronte)molto probabilmente non lo sai!! ).Quindi per me è diventato troppo naturale usare sopratutto per riuscire a farne a meno.
> Finito l'outing,Necsus avresti ragione .
> Ma forse usare un linguaggio meno conformizzato può aiutare i non madrelingua a conoscere espressioni e parole nuove. Diverso sarebbe se qualcuno chiedesse come si scrive soprattutto e non si dicesse che soprattutto è la forma più usata , in quel caso si potrebbe fuorviare il lettore.O similmente alla richiesta su quale espressione usare in un determinato contesto si rispondesse con una particolarmente poco diffusa.Usare un linguaggio più vario potrebbe rendere il forum più ricco e del resto per qualsiasi dubbio tanti forumisti sono pronti a dare una risposta. Alla fine gli svantaggi potrebbero compensare i vantaggi non credi?
> Ciao
> ps (davvero un rapporto di 40 a 1,non credevo!)


Ciao, Daniele. Io non sono affatto contrario a esporre le infinite possibilità di lettura della lingua italiana ai non madrelingua (ma mi ripeto: anche ai madrelingua può far piacere saperlo, si impara moltissimo in questi forum), quello che ti dicevo è che quando si utilizzano espressioni o termini che non sono di uso comune è sicuramente il caso di specificarlo e sottolinearlo, in modo che chi legge lo sappia. Tutto qui. Ma dammi retta, redimiti e passa al 'soprattutto'..!


----------



## danalto

Concordo con l'Esimio, e mi unisco al C.D.S. (_*Comitato di Difesa del Soprattutto*_)


----------



## sabrinita85

*Soprattutto.
*Anche perché rispecchia la pronuncia! 
C'è qualcuno che dice (pronuncia) 'sopratutto'?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> *Soprattutto.
> *Anche perché rispecchia la pronuncia!
> C'è qualcuno che dice (pronuncia) 'sopratutto'?



In effetti anche per me esiste solo *soprattutto*, pronunciato con entrambe le doppie T ben marcate...


----------



## Akire72

Oh... scusate se Lo disturbo, ma Dio c'è... Non solo mi voglio unire al Comitato per la Difesa del *soprattutto*con 2 t, ma colgo l'occasione del bellissimo link all'Accademia della Crusca fornitoci dal mitologico Necsus, per perpetrare anche la mia causa del *tutt'e due*. Anche se non dice espressamente "non scrivete mai tutti/e e due", il fatto che dica "scrivete sempre tutt'e due" mi fa ringalluzzire!!!


----------



## daniele712

danalto said:


> Concordo con l'Esimio, e mi unisco al C.D.S. (_*Comitato di Difesa del Soprattutto*_)


Faccio notare che il C.D.S potrebbe anche essere il Comitato di Difesa del Sopratutto


----------



## sabrinita85

Allora:
*CDSTT*


----------



## daniele712

Vedo che mi costringete a capitolare nessuno che muova un dito per dire sopratutto è meglio , neppure una  voce contraria che si levi come spesso capita.

Però provate a prendere un foglio di carta e a scrivere a mano le due forme , guardatele bene e ditemi: sopratutto non è una grafia più elegante?

ps Ok Necsus hai vinto; visto il 6 a 1 qui e il 40 a 1 su google,in questo forum cercherò di adattarmi al T4.


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Vedo che mi costringete a capitolare nessuno che muova un dito per dire sopratutto è meglio , neppure una  voce contraria che si levi come spesso capita.
> 
> Però provate a prendere un foglio di carta e a scrivere a mano le due forme , guardatele bene e ditemi: sopratutto non è una grafia più elegante?
> 
> ps Ok Necsus hai vinto; visto il 6 a 1 qui e il 40 a 1 su google,in questo forum cercherò di adattarmi al T4.


Ma non devi adattarti. Usa quello che vuoi! 
Forse sarà più elegante 'sopratutto' ... ma non rispecchia la pronuncia italiana! No?


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> Allora:
> *CDSTT*



Non è sportivo farmi ridere tanto,devo rispondere ad altri post ancora!


----------



## claudine2006

Non sapevo neanche che fosse accettata la versione con una sola T!
Ho sempre usato "soprattutto".
Il mio comitato (unipersonale) di difesa del _passato remoto_, del "_loro_" come pronome personale complemento plurale, del gli/le usati rispettivamente per il maschile ed il femminile, ha deciso di ampliare la propria tutela anche nei confronti del povero soprattutto.


----------



## valy822

claudine2006 said:


> Non sapevo neanche che fosse accettata la versione con una sola T!
> Ho sempre usato "soprattutto".
> Il mio comitato (unipersonale) di difesa del _passato remoto_, del "_loro_" come pronome personale complemento plurale, del gli/le usati rispettivamente per il maschile ed il femminile, ha deciso di ampliare la propria tutela anche nei confronti del povero soprattutto.


 
Concordo con te al 100%!Nemmeno io sapevo che _sopratutto_ fosse corretto..l'avrei dato come errore!In ogni caso ho sempre usato la doppia consonante e continuerò a farlo.


----------



## Akire72

Io concordo con Claudine e Valy al 200x200 e unisco come oggetto di difesa per mia parte al comitato il tutt'e due che pare sia stato soppiantato dal tutti/e e due in maniera spaventosamente dilagante!


----------



## BlueWolf

A parte per il fatto che sono anch'io per il "soprattutto" (visto che riflette la pronuncia), ma qualcuno mi può spiegare perché _sopratutto_ è corretto? Se anche uno lo pronunciasse con una sola p non vedo la necessità di una nuova voce: potrebbe scrivere _sopra tutto_.


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> qualcuno mi può spiegare perché _sopratutto_ è corretto? Se anche uno lo pronunciasse con una sola p non vedo la necessità di una nuova voce: potrebbe scrivere _sopra tutto_.


In realtà, a parte il fatto che è riportato nei vocabolari (perché? mah...) non sembrerebbe esistere motivo perché debba essere considerato corretto: dopo 'contra-' e 'sopra-' (e 'giusta-') è previsto il raddoppiamento anche grafico della prima consonante della parola che viene unita (questo forse può essere aggiunto al thread sul raddoppiamento). Però a quanto pare in alcuni casi c'è la tendenza a pronunciare (e poi anche a scrivere) alcune parole come se i due termini fossero semplicemente giusta*pp*osti, p.e. 'palla*c*anestro' anziché 'pallaccanestro', per 'palla a canestro', o 'Citta*d*ucale' anziché 'Cittadducale', per 'Città Ducale' (ma 'Castella*mm*are', o 'Pontas*s*ieve')...


----------



## TimeHP

Soprattutto non è strano che dopotutto invece sia con una t sola?


----------



## Necsus

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Soprattutto non è strano che dopotutto invece sia con una t sola?


Be', in realtà no, perché 'dopo' non richiede raddoppiamento... (v. dopo*b*arba, dopo*d*omani, dopo*l*avoro)


----------



## TimeHP

Sì, giusto.
Il fatto è che 'dopo' e 'sopra' sono due avverbi usati per formare parole composte. Quindi sarebbe lecito, soprattutto per uno straniero, farsi venire il dubbio che la regola applicata con uno, valga anche per l'altro...
Ciao


----------



## Necsus

TimeHP said:
			
		

> sarebbe lecito, soprattutto per uno straniero, farsi venire il dubbio che la regola applicata con uno, valga anche per l'altro...


I dubbi sono sempre in agguato per chiunque... Comunque la regola ha sì effetto sulla seconda delle due parole che vengono unite, ma è la prima delle due che ne determina l'applicazione. Ho aggiunto un post sui casi previsti anche a livello grafico *qui*, nel thread sul 'raddoppiamento fonosintattico'.


----------



## TimeHP

Bravo.
Il post mi sembra utilissimo.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie. Ne sono lieto.


----------



## bubu7

Per completare l'interessante esposizione di *Necsus* si può aggiungere che il raddoppiamento fonosintattico dopo _sopra_, non è dovuto a ragioni etimologiche. _Sopra_ produce(va) raddoppiamento perché era sentito come "sopra a" e quest'ultima preposizione provoca il raddoppiamento per motivi etimologici.
Infine è da rilevare la tendenza moderna di _sopra_ a non provocare il raddoppiamento nelle neoformazioni.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

A gentile richiesta, come si suol dire, riparliamo di soprattutto, e delle sue particolarità. 
Mi è stato chiesto di riprendere la conversazione e di aggiungere un mio parere, e in tal senso mi sembra opportuno tornare a citare alcune nozioni fondamentali per capire le ragioni del soprattutto, quelle del sopratutto e quelle del sopra tutto. 
In primo luogo, come è già stato accennato altrove in questa chiacchierata, parliamo di raddoppiamento fonetico. Si tratta, ossia, di scrivere come si scrive o scrivere come si legge. 
Il raddoppiamento fonetico è una prerogativa della nostra lingua, e consiste nel raddoppiare certe consonanti durante la lettura, o la parlata orale:

scritto: Così che alla fine tornammo 
letto: *Co**sicché *alla fine tornammo

Il raddoppiamento è naturalissimo per tutti coloro che risiedono nel centro- sud, mentre per alcune regioni è una procedura meno automatica (credo nel lombardo veneto più che altro). Si tratta dunque, nel caso del sopra tutto, di aggiungere o meno questo raddoppiamento nello scritto. Ad es.
*Soprattutto *oggi è il modo più comune perché è invalsa la pratica di scrivere tutte queste parole doppie alla toscana, ossia facendone risultare il raddoppiamento (chissà, giacché, checché, piùttosto) ma Panzini, scrivendo la sua grammatica, aveva ancora i suoi dubbi (e parliamo degli anni trenta, linguisticamente quindi recentissimi). 
*Sopratutto*, per chi lo scrive così, è di particolare morigeratezza, e non solo non è sbagliato, ma ha anche le sue ragioni. Tuttavia, bisogna capire se vogliamo scrivere i raddoppiamenti oppure non farlo, e allora scrivere *sopratutto* come si scrive *controcorrente*, e lasciare la fonetica solo al parlato. 
Personalmente io scrivo *sopra tutto*, e spiego il perché. A mio parere, oltre che il modo più originario di scriverlo, è anche un modo che fa risaltare la vera funzione di questa locuzione, la sua primigenia necessità. Infatti sopra tutto significa sopra ogni cosa in quell'ambito, ed è differente da come spesso oggi viene inteso da molti, ossia quasi come le altre locuzioni (molto differenti io credo invece) *in special modo, specialmente, tra gli altri, in un certo qual modo*. 
Io scrivo anche *più tosto, così che, per lo più, allor quando* e così via molti altri, eccezion fatta per quelle locuzioni che cambiano proprio uso (come *chissà)* se non sono scritte in quel modo (chi sa non è più retorico, ma interrogativo, e allora viene usato in altro modo).
Allora, domande? Risposte?


----------



## Blackman

"...e poi, sopra tutto ( il resto ), si trova il comignolo."

Come fai a distinguere questo _sopra tutto _dal _soprattutto _avverbio che noi tutti usiamo?

Noi che usiamo normalmente _soprattutto, _abbiamo un bel _sopra tutto _di riserva per contesti come questo, ma tu?





Cosimo Piovasco said:


> A gentile richiesta, come si suol dire, riparliamo di soprattutto, e delle sue particolarità.
> Mi è stato chiesto di riprendere la conversazione e di aggiungere un mio parere, e in tal senso mi sembra opportuno tornare a citare alcune nozioni fondamentali per capire le ragioni del soprattutto, quelle del sopratutto e quelle del sopra tutto.
> In primo luogo, come è già stato accennato altrove in questa chiacchierata, parliamo di raddoppiamento fonetico. Si tratta, ossia, di scrivere come si scrive o scrivere come si legge.
> Il raddoppiamento fonetico è una prerogativa della nostra lingua, e consiste nel raddoppiare certe consonanti durante la lettura, o la parlata orale:
> 
> scritto: Così che alla fine tornammo
> letto: *Co**sicché *alla fine tornammo
> 
> Il raddoppiamento è naturalissimo per tutti coloro che risiedono nel centro- sud, mentre per alcune regioni è una procedura meno automatica (credo nel lombardo veneto più che altro). Si tratta dunque, nel caso del sopra tutto, di aggiungere o meno questo raddoppiamento nello scritto. Ad es.
> *Soprattutto *oggi è il modo più comune perché è invalsa la pratica di scrivere tutte queste parole doppie alla toscana, ossia facendone risultare il raddoppiamento (chissà, giacché, checché, piùttosto) ma Panzini, scrivendo la sua grammatica, aveva ancora i suoi dubbi (e parliamo degli anni trenta, linguisticamente quindi recentissimi).
> *Sopratutto*, per chi lo scrive così, è di particolare morigeratezza, e non solo non è sbagliato, ma ha anche le sue ragioni. Tuttavia, bisogna capire se vogliamo scrivere i raddoppiamenti oppure non farlo, e allora scrivere *sopratutto* come si scrive *controcorrente*, e lasciare la fonetica solo al parlato.
> Personalmente io scrivo *sopra tutto*, e spiego il perché. A mio parere, oltre che il modo più originario di scriverlo, è anche un modo che fa risaltare la vera funzione di questa locuzione, la sua primigenia necessità. Infatti sopra tutto significa sopra ogni cosa in quell'ambito, ed è differente da come spesso oggi viene inteso da molti, ossia quasi come le altre locuzioni (molto differenti io credo invece) *in special modo, specialmente, tra gli altri, in un certo qual modo*.
> Io scrivo anche *più tosto, così che, per lo più, allor quando* e così via molti altri, eccezion fatta per quelle locuzioni che cambiano proprio uso (come *chissà)* se non sono scritte in quel modo (chi sa non è più retorico, ma interrogativo, e allora viene usato in altro modo).
> Allora, domande? Risposte?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Non è una distinzione netta, è presso che lo stesso, solo gli do una definizione maggiormente vicina all'originale. Ehi, non sono l'unico!


----------



## Blackman

Io trovo che la distinzione sia nettissima, tant'è vero che non potrei mai usare _soprattutto_ al posto di _sopra tutto _qui, no?



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Non è una distinzione netta, è presso che lo stesso, solo gli do una definizione maggiormente vicina all'originale. Ehi, non sono l'unico!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì esatto, ma soprattutto e sopra tutto dovrebbero voler dire la stessa cosa, ossia: al di là di ogni cosa, sopra ogni cosa. Questo sopra tutto usato in modo differente non so se è sempre legittimo, dovremmo domandare ad un linguista, per me dire: Io amo questo, ma sopra tutto quest'altro non equivale a: io amo questo, ma di più quest'altro.


----------



## Blackman

E' proprio questo che ti domandavo:

_Io amo questo, ma soprattutto quest'altro.

_e

_Io amo questo, ma, sopra tutto, quest'altro_.

sono sottilmente diversi. Poco, forse un'inezia, ma diversi. Come ti comporteresti se avessi l'esigenza di sottolineare questa inezia?


Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Sì esatto, ma soprattutto e sopra tutto dovrebbero voler dire la stessa cosa, ossia: al di là di ogni cosa, sopra ogni cosa. Questo sopra tutto usato in modo differente non so se è sempre legittimo, dovremmo domandare ad un linguista, per me dire: Io amo questo, ma sopra tutto quest'altro non equivale a: io amo questo, ma di più quest'altro.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Dovessi dire che amo uno un poco più dell'altro, direi:

Io amo questo, tuttavia di più quell'altro; oppure Io amo questo, ma in special modo quell'altro. 

Io amo questo, ma sopra tutto quell'altro, vuol dire: io amo questo, ma più di ogni cosa, in questo contesto, amo quell'altro.


----------



## Blackman

Non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Non è in discussione il significato dell'esempio riportato ( pessimo, ne convengo ), bensì che _sopra tutto _e _soprattutto, _a prescindere dalla grafia_, _non sono sempre uno alternativo all'altro, ma possono essere diversi.
E forse, ripeto forse, è possibile che _soprattutto_ debba scriversi così per non confondersi, in determinati contesti, con _sopra tutto_.

Sembrerebbe derivarne che tu, scrivendo _sopra tutto _invece dell'accertato e certificato_ soprattutto, _sbagli due volte.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Dovessi dire che amo uno un poco più dell'altro, direi:
> 
> Io amo questo, tuttavia di più quell'altro; oppure Io amo questo, ma in special modo quell'altro.
> 
> Io amo questo, ma sopra tutto quell'altro, vuol dire: io amo questo, ma più di ogni cosa, in questo contesto, amo quell'altro.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ho capito. Credo che però il fatto che si debba usare due grafie dello stesso termine per dire due cose differenti sia un errore, nella misura in cui è un errore una voluta imprecisione. Capisco che soprattutto e sopra tutto indichino due cose non esattamente uguali, ma io credo che anche soprattutto dovrebbe avere una connotazione simile a sopra tutto, e il fatto che non l'abbia indica che il contesto d'utilizzo di soprattutto si è modificato molto negli ultimi tempi, cosa che non è accaduta a sopra tutto, perché meno inflazionato. Poi posso anche sbagliare, ma quello che mi preme è dare autenticità ai miei scritti, e con autenticità non intendo originalità (come qualcuno spesso confonde) ma donare ad ogni parola il suo contesto necessario. 
 Così come io scrivo *ovvero* nel senso di *o (esclusiva)*,  come *oppure* (altro costrutto di o e pure), e non mi piego a questa costumanza di bassa lingua che vuole che *ovvero* sia utilizzato come* ossia*, solo perché la forma *ovvero sia è stata *poi abbreviata in *ovvero*. E questo è uno dei tanti esempi. La lingua può cambiare, sì, ma per raggiungere altri obiettivi, non per decomporsi in pantomima. Una cosa è il cambiamento e un'altra è la decadenza, anche se da fuori sembrano simili, perché entrambi passano per il mutamento.


----------



## Blackman

Rispetto la tua opinione in merito a _soprattutto_, ci mancherebbe. Ma resta un'opinione, che non trova riscontro nelle cosidette "regole". Come poi ognuno di noi si rapporta a queste regole e quale sia il ruolo della grammatica, è un altro paio di maniche...



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ho capito. Credo che però il fatto che si debba usare due grafie dello stesso termine per dire due cose differenti sia un errore, nella misura in cui è un errore una voluta imprecisione. Capisco che soprattutto e sopra tutto indichino due cose non esattamente uguali, ma io credo che anche soprattutto dovrebbe avere una connotazione simile a sopra tutto, e il fatto che non l'abbia indica che il contesto d'utilizzo di soprattutto si è modificato molto negli ultimi tempi, cosa che non è accaduta a sopra tutto, perché meno inflazionato. Poi posso anche sbagliare, ma quello che mi preme è dare autenticità ai miei scritti, e con autenticità non intendo originalità (come qualcuno spesso confonde) ma donare ad ogni parola il suo contesto necessario.
> Così come io scrivo *ovvero* nel senso di *o (esclusiva)*, come *oppure* (altro costrutto di o e pure), e non mi piego a questa costumanza di bassa lingua che vuole che *ovvero* sia utilizzato come* ossia*, solo perché la forma *ovvero sia è stata *poi abbreviata in *ovvero*. E questo è uno dei tanti esempi. La lingua può cambiare, sì, ma per raggiungere altri obiettivi, non per decomporsi in pantomima. Una cosa è il cambiamento e un'altra è la decadenza, anche se da fuori sembrano simili, perché entrambi passano per il mutamento.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, sono d'accordo anch'io, assolutamente. Dico solo che, non essendo la grammatica esclusivamente normativa, non si può demandare alla sola grammatica lo studio e l'utilizzo della lingua, che deve passare per uno studio profondo di letteratura e linguistica, per tutti, nella scuola dell'obbligo. Oggi come oggi la situazione scolastica e la globalizzazione sono foriere di questo stato d'incertezza in molta popolazione. 
Sembra niente, ma parliamo dell'aggettivo fatale: originariamente significa del fato (colui che l'acque cantò fatali dice Foscolo) e che ora è usato da molti nel senso di mortale. Cosa c'entra? E vogliamo parlare di illazione? Originariamente significa postulato, verità, ma ormai i più lo usano come insinuazione!
Non possiamo accettare queste cose, a mio parere, perché a lungo queste sciocchezze rovinano una lingua viva.


----------



## Blackman

E' un parere condivisibile, ma il forum si occupa di questioni linguistiche definite, precise. Temo che la deriva di una lingua sia fuori tema...



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> No, sono d'accordo anch'io, assolutamente. Dico solo che, non essendo la grammatica esclusivamente normativa, non si può demandare alla sola grammatica lo studio e l'utilizzo della lingua, che deve passare per uno studio profondo di letteratura e linguistica, per tutti, nella scuola dell'obbligo. Oggi come oggi la situazione scolastica e la globalizzazione sono foriere di questo stato d'incertezza in molta popolazione.
> Sembra niente, ma parliamo dell'aggettivo fatale: originariamente significa del fato (colui che l'acque cantò fatali dice Foscolo) e che ora è usato da molti nel senso di mortale. Cosa c'entra? E vogliamo parlare di illazione? Originariamente significa postulato, verità, ma ormai i più lo usano come insinuazione!
> Non possiamo accettare queste cose, a mio parere, perché a lungo queste sciocchezze rovinano una lingua viva.


----------



## stella_maris_74

NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:

Faccio mie le parole di Blackman:


Blackman said:


> E' un parere condivisibile, ma il forum si occupa di questioni linguistiche definite, precise. Temo che la deriva di una lingua sia fuori tema...



Per favore, evitiamo ulteriori divagazioni e atteniamoci al tema della presente discussione.

Grazie


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

sì, scusate. E' comunque collegato: per me sopra tutto e soprattutto sono differenti, ma soprattutto lo è per una deriva poco comprensibile. Tutto qui. Mi aspettavo comunque che Nec ci desse il suo parere, visto che mi sembrava interessato al discorso


----------



## Necsus

Per come la vedo io, per l'esattezza nel caso di _soprattutto_ non si deve parlare, se non come riferimento, di raddoppiamento fonosintattico, sul quale c'è una specifica discussione, ma di univerbazione, visto che il raddoppiamento consonantico è a livello grafico. E un'eventuale differenziazione di significato a mio avviso è casomai da fare con 'sopra *a *tutto', non con la forma non univerbata 'sopra tutto'.


----------



## Blackman

Come non essere d'accordo? Eppure c'è qualcosa che non suona bene, quando una a segue un'altra...che _sopra a tutto_ e s_opra tutto_ siano la stessa cosa, a differenza di _sopra tutto_ e _soprattutto_?


Necsus said:


> E un'eventuale differenziazione di significato a mio avviso è casomai da fare con 'sopra *a *tutto', non con la forma non univerbata 'sopra tutto'.


----------



## Necsus

Be', nel processo di evoluzione delle lingue capita che alcune forme finiscano per essere privilegiate rispetto ad altre più o meno equivalenti. E io sono dell'idea che se mai 'sopra a tutto' è stato usato nell'attuale significato di 'soprattutto', oggigiorno il ricorso a questa locuzione sia motivato solo dalla volontà di esprimere il valore locativo della preposizione 'a', quindi la userei unicamente in espressioni quali 'passare sopra a tutto', o 'mettere sopra a tutto'. Ma questa è la mia personale visione, ovviamente.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

E' comunque un ambito, per le grammatiche, privo di certezze, vista la quantità di varianti, per di più tutte lecite.


----------



## pegasovagante

Salve.
Forse possiamo considerare forme come "sopratutto" o "pallacanestro" come esempî d'un certo stile, o gusto, settentrionale (che ci propone anche l'uso di "cosa" come pronome interrogativo al posto di "che cosa" o la pronuncia sonora di certe "s" e "z" che in Toscana sono sorde). Sono tutte scelte distanti da me, ma trovo bello e importante che in italiano su queste cose si possa essere pluralisti, respingendo l'idea di lingua _standard_.
Difatti penso che in alta Italia capiti di pronunciare "sopratutto" e "pallacanestro", anche se non sarei favorevole a insegnare queste forme agli stranieri.
Scrivere "sopra tutto" va benone, ma in tal caso io lo pronuncio "soprattutto" (come quando, per esempio nel D'Annunzio, trovo le preposizioni articolate scritte staccate).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, è un fenomeno normale quello del raddoppiamento fonetico (chi sa si legge chissà).


----------



## francisgranada

Come dite, _sopra tutto_ si spontaneamente pronucia _soprattutto_. Sarebbe quindi solamente una questione delle regole ortografiche oppure una questione "tecnica", se scrivere insieme e con due "t", ossia mantenere la scrittura separata "etimologica".

Domanda per i madrelingua: In una frase come "il sole brilla sopra tutto il paese", questo "sopra tutto" lo pronunciate automaticamente "soprattutto", oppure "ci si mette" una piccola pausa tra _sopra _e _tutto _?


----------



## olaszinho

Rispondo alla domanda di Francis: No. Non mi sembra che sopra comporti il raddoppiamento sintattico, io pronuncerei sopra tutto. Sebbene il raddoppiamento sintattico venga generalmente rispettato nella mia zona.


----------



## Necsus

In realtà _sopra _comporta il raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Ma può anche non comportarlo, come specificato nel DOP (il segno + esponenziale alla fine della parola indica il raddoppiamento della consonante che segue).

Comunque ci sono interessanti e approfondite discussioni in merito nel forum dell'AdC, per chi fosse interessato:
http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=556;
http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=2355;
http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=12&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0.


----------



## olaszinho

pegasovagante said:


> Salve.
> Forse possiamo considerare forme come "sopratutto" o "pallacanestro" come esempî d'un certo stile, o gusto, settentrionale (che ci propone anche l'uso di "cosa" come pronome interrogativo al posto di "che cosa" o la pronuncia sonora di certe "s" e "z" che in Toscana sono sorde). Sono tutte scelte distanti da me, ma trovo bello e importante che in italiano su queste cose si possa essere pluralisti, respingendo l'idea di lingua _standard_.
> Difatti penso che in alta Italia capiti di pronunciare "sopratutto" e "pallacanestro", anche se non sarei favorevole a insegnare queste forme agli stranieri.
> Scrivere "sopra tutto" va benone, ma in tal caso io lo pronuncio "soprattutto" (come quando, per esempio nel D'Annunzio, trovo le preposizioni articolate scritte staccate).



Quale dovrebbe essere la forma alternativa e "corretta" per pallacanestro? 
Mi viene in mente solo "basket".  A parte gli scherzi, ho consultato alcuni dizionari e l'unico termine riportato è appunto pallacanestro. Per quanto riguarda "soprattutto", è ormai termine consolidato e proprio dell'italiano standard, per cui si dovrebbe pronunciare ovunque con la doppia t. 
Nel dizionario etimologico riportato da Necsus, che credo risalga all'inizio del Novecento, si afferma che la preposizione "sopra" non comporta il raddoppiamento sintattico. Forse lo richiedeva in italiano/toscano antico, dal quale è  derivata la locuzione avverbiale  soprattutto, con raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Aspetto smentite.


----------



## Blackman

_Palla*c*canestro, _che sorprendentemente da molti risultati.


----------



## Necsus

olaszinho said:


> Nel dizionario etimologico riportato da Necsus, che credo risalga all'inizio del Novecento, si afferma che la preposizione "sopra" non comporta il raddoppiamento sintattico. Forse lo richiedeva in italiano/toscano antico, dal quale è derivata la locuzione avverbiale soprattutto, con raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Aspetto smentite.


Ohibò... dove ho citato un dizionario etimologico di inizio '900? mi sfugge, come la mia memoria, ormai...


----------



## olaszinho

Mi riferivo al DOP: Dizionario Ortografia e Pronuncia, che non mi sembra proprio recentissimo, anche per il colore giallognolo della pagina. Quando faccio la ricerca in rete dell'etimologia di una data parola, mi compare spesso un dizionario simile, per quello l'ho chiamato "dizionario etimologico". Non so se si tratti dello stesso.


----------



## Necsus

La prima edizione del DOP (Dizionario d'Ortografia e di Pronunzia) di Migliorini, Tagliavini e Fiorelli è del 1969, la versione in uso fino a qualche tempo fa era del 1981, e ora è disponibile la versione rivista e aggiornata recentissimamente, in forma telematica e cartacea. 
Non è un dizionario etimologico, e sopra*tt*utto non _'afferma che la preposizione "sopra" non comporta il raddoppiamento sintattico'_, bensì che lo comporta ma può anche non comportarlo, come ho detto sopra in modo evidentemente non troppo chiaro.


----------



## olaszinho

Chiedo venia. La preposizione "sopra" può richiederlo (raddoppiamento fonosintattico), mentre l'avverbio no. Avevo letto male. Non dipende da te, tu ti esprimi sempre benissimo!


----------

